# Windows 8 und der Aktivierungswahnsinn! (Mal laut gemeckert)



## highspeedpingu (17. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte mir vor ein paar Tagen Windows 8 pro bei MM geholt und auf einem Laptop installiert...
Da es mich aber auf dem Laptop nicht so überzeugt hat (auch wegen der Treiber) hab´ ich ihn wieder platt gemacht und das Windows 8 auf meinem Rechner installiert.
Da der Key nun schon auf dem Laptop "verbraucht" war musste ich telefonisch aktivieren.
Heute habe ich mir das (noch) kostenlose Media Center installiert. Hierbei wird der Product Key durch den (per Mail erhaltenen) Key vom Media Center ersetzt.
Jetzt ist mein Windows 8 "nicht aktiviert" und telefonische Aktivierung ist auch nicht wählbar.
Laut der Problembehandlung soll ich jetzt Windows 8 erneut mit dem ursprünglichen Key installieren oder mich mit einem Microsoft Mitarbeiter auseinandersetzen

Die können mich mal...

Zur "Strafe" kehre ich zu Windows 7 zurück, verkaufe das Windows 8 ( 2 DVD´s und Key Card) wieder und werde jedem der mich fragt davon abraten.

Man wird ja schon als unbescholtener User, der das Zeug legal gekauft und verwendet hat, gegängelt.

Ausserdem muss man befürchten, dass dies auch bei jedem anderen Update passieren kann.

Dann jedesmal neu mit dem ursprünglichen Key installieren???

Mitmeckern erwünscht...


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Januar 2013)

Win8 ist für die Tonne wie oft noch......


----------



## crizzler (17. Januar 2013)

Hatte das selbe Problem. Nach dem Update auf die kostenlose Media Center Edition war die Aktivierung futsch und war nicht mehr aktivierbar... Allerdings funktionierte es nach der zweiten Installation


----------



## highspeedpingu (17. Januar 2013)

> Hatte das selbe Problem. Nach dem Update auf die kostenlose Media Center  Edition war die Aktivierung futsch und war nicht mehr aktivierbar...  Allerdings funktionierte es nach der zweiten Installation



...des gesamten Betriebssystems...?!

Und alles nochmal neu einrichten...?!


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Januar 2013)

Also ich hatte mehrer Bedienungsprobleme (Metro nervt einfach ab und zu, Probleme mit einigen Programmen) und die Optik gefällt mir nicht und ich sehe keinen Mehrwert.
Jetzt läuft mein PC wieder mit Windows 7 und auf einer SSD ist mir das auch schnell genug.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## leckerbier (17. Januar 2013)

Ihr hättet euch nur mal in die Problematik Win8 einlesen sollen. Das Betriebssystem ist genau so ein Mist wie damals Windows Vista.


----------



## Abufaso (17. Januar 2013)

Windows 8 ist schlimmer als Vista.. 

Kleine Frage, hat jemand einen Link wo ich günstig einen Win 7 Key erstehen kann? das Win8 auf meinem Laptop regt mich nurnoch auf..
Sry für OT.


----------



## DaEda (17. Januar 2013)

Hol dir bei Ebay eine OEM Version von DELL usw... Es kann sein dass du die telefonisch aktivieren musst, aber sie funktionieren.

EDIT:
Ich hab die selbe Aktivierungsproblematik wie highspeedpingu.

Kann ich meine Win 8 Daten inklusive Spielinstallationen und Programme bei einer neuinstallation wiederherstellen oder muss alles neu runtergeladen werden?
Ich frage hauptsächlich weil ich nur eine 768k DSL leitung habe...


----------



## OctoCore (17. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das schon jemand ausprobiert hat, aber vielleicht kann man Win8 mit Win8 updaten - wenn das wie mit Win7 klappt, sollten die Installationen erhalten bleiben. 
Bei diesen beiden integrierten Reset-Optionen von Win8 - wobei die Eine einer Neuinstalltion entspricht und die Andere nur grundsätzliche Wineinstellungen behält, sowie APP-Installationen, aber nicht die Installation von Programmen -, gehts schonmal nicht.


----------



## DaEda (17. Januar 2013)

Genau das ist mein Problem... ich bin mir auch nicht sicher...
Ich vertraue auch den ganzen Win-onboard Sicherungsfeatures nicht.

Mein Plan:
1. Morgen die Hotline beschäftigen -> mit glück geht es. (Evtl. Inkonsistenz der MS Aktivierungsdatenbank nach telefonischer aktivierung wegen Hardwarewechsels)
2. Sicherung mit Ghost erstellen
3. Updateversuch starten und hoffen, dass der Windows.old Order vorhanden ist und sich die Programme wieder benutzen lassen -> wenn nicht Rollback zur Sicherung.
4. Falls 3. funktioniert kaltes Bier konsumieren und den PC konfigurieren.
5. Win 7 installieren und Win8 auf Ebay verticken und nie mehr mit dem gedanken spielen eins zu holen.
6. Jemanden mit ner schnellen 50-100 MBit Leitung besuchen und 100GB traffic verursachen.


----------



## OctoCore (17. Januar 2013)

Ich bin nur zu faul, um das auszutesten - ein Sicherungsimage der Win8-Installation ist natürlich vorhanden.


----------



## highspeedpingu (18. Januar 2013)

Für "uns" ist das ja nicht weiter schlimm...
Für den "Normalverbraucher" der sein Windows 7 geopfert hat und sich nicht so auskennt, wahrscheinlich ein Riesenproblem


----------



## DaEda (18. Januar 2013)

So ein Update...

Habe mich gerade an die Hotline 01805672255 gewendet, mich durch die Ansagen gewählt. (Wie hab ich keine Ahnung mehr! am Ende war Hilfe zu Windows 8)

Die "Befehle" von der (netten) MS Supporterin ausgeführt.

Mit der Tastenkombi WIN+R muss man erst mal versuchen den Befehl "slui 3" auszuführen und probieren zu aktvieren.
Gelingt dies nicht, das selbe nochmal mit dem Befehl "slui 4", dieser öffnet dann die Seite der Telefonaktivierung.

Die Codes muss mann dann mitteilen und bekommt den eigenen Code zur eingabe und aktivieren. -> Hat funktioniert!

Danach noch einen Neustart und die System-PID durchgeben um zu schauen ob man noch Support hat. (Bei mir war es April und somit Kostenlos)

Jetzt hab ich wieder ein aktiviertes Win8! *puhh*  Das hat mir echt viel Ärger erspart!


----------



## OctoCore (18. Januar 2013)

Na Glückwunsch. 
Aber trotzdem ganz schöner Krampf.


----------



## highspeedpingu (18. Januar 2013)

> und die System-PID durchgeben um zu schauen ob man noch Support hat


Was heisst das? Und wie hast du das gemacht?



> Jetzt hab ich wieder ein aktiviertes Win8!


Jetzt *MIT* Media Center?

...und wann kommt die nächste Deaktivierung


----------



## DaEda (18. Januar 2013)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Was heisst das? Und wie hast du das gemacht?
> 
> Jetzt *MIT* Media Center?
> 
> ...und wann kommt die nächste Deaktivierung


 
Mit PID war die Produkt-ID gemeint, diese ist in der Systemsteuerung -> System und Sicherheit -> System ganz unten zu finden.

Und ja die aktivierung war MIT Media Center erfolgreich!

Die nächste deaktivierung kommt bestimmt bei Hardwarewechsel... aber bin erstmal versorgt mit aktueller Hardware.

Vielleicht sollte man mal die Telefonaktivierung alleine probieren, diese könnte bestimmt auch klappen.


----------



## highspeedpingu (18. Januar 2013)

> Vielleicht sollte man mal die Telefonaktivierung alleine probieren, diese könnte bestimmt auch klappen.



Die telefonische Aktivierung war ja nicht zu finden / wählbar...

Jetzt muss ich nochmal Fragen: Wohin hast du die PID durchgegeben?
Normalerweise ist es doch nach dem Telefonat fertig

Windows 8 kommt mir erst wieder auf die Platte, wenn sicher ist, dass ich nicht nach einem Update plötzlich wieder das gleiche Problem habe. Ich werde das mal noch ein paar Monate beobachten (Foren / Google etc.)

Alle anderen seien hiermit gewarnt...


----------



## Anubis12334 (18. Januar 2013)

Hinweis: Man kann sein System mit einem kleinen Trick neuinstallieren ohne irgendwelche Daten/Einstellungen zu verlieren (google)


----------



## Jan565 (18. Januar 2013)

Mit einer der gründe warum ich mir niemals windows 8 holen werde. Bleibe da doch lieber bei meinem Windows 7.


----------



## padme (19. Januar 2013)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Die können mich mal...
> 
> Zur "Strafe" kehre ich zu Windows 7 zurück, verkaufe das Windows 8 ( 2 DVD´s und Key Card) wieder und werde jedem der mich fragt davon abraten.



ja so ganz unrecht hast du da nicht


----------



## DaEda (21. Januar 2013)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Die telefonische Aktivierung war ja nicht zu finden / wählbar...
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nochmal Fragen: Wohin hast du die PID durchgegeben?
> Normalerweise ist es doch nach dem Telefonat fertig
> ...


 
Also die Telefonaktivierung findest du über ausführen mit dem Befehl "slui4"

Die PID musste ich der Dame am Telefon angeben, da ich ja bei der Hotline angerufen hatte, die nur in der "Garantiezeit" kostenlos ist.


----------



## highspeedpingu (21. Januar 2013)

So ein Stress...


----------

